

Seven (important)good object-oriented habits in PHP - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/seven-good-object-oriented-habits-in.html

======
jimminy
Blatant scrape of an article from IBM's Developer Works blog.
[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-
php-...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-
php-7oohabits/)

